# Breast Tissue Expanders



## tgutierrez (Jun 26, 2008)

Hello all. 

I need help with a HCPC code. I work for an ASC. When performing a breast reconstruction surgery on breast cancer patients post-mastectomy where tissue expanders are used, I'm having a problem getting the expanders paid. So far I have been using L8699 as I could not find another code. I have not wanted to use L8600 or C1789 as these are not prosthesis to replace the breasts, they are only used to prep the affected area in anticipation for the prosthesis.

Does anyone know of another HCPC code for the tissue expanders?

Your help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
Terri G


----------



## mbort (Jun 26, 2008)

I've been unable to find one and resort to the L8699 too.


----------



## bench (Jun 26, 2008)

I am using L8600 and we're getting paid. Even tho this is a T-expander, this is also an implantable breast prosthesis injected with a saline, also the HCPC book says implantable breast prosthesis, silicone or equal. I hope this helps. BTW what insurance are you billing, because if this is medicare this is already a packaged procedure and this will not get paid per the new payment system.


----------

